# New Website



## knowle22 (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/knowle22/Knowledge_Scout.html
http://www.geocites.com/knowle22/Knowledge_thoughts.html

Check it out.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dawg, I'll chekk bakk later but there aint nuttn on it right now


----------

